# Heisenberg Juice



## Rob Fisher (10/2/21)

Any vendors selling Heisenberg Menthol Juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (10/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors selling Heisenberg Menthol Juice?
> View attachment 222105



Howdy Rob
Vapers Corner has some, I recently purchased a bottle.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/21)

picautomaton said:


> Howdy Rob
> Vapers Corner has some, I recently purchased a bottle.



Thanks @picautomaton off to check!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/21)

Many thanks! Got it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/2/21)

I think Downtown Vapoury also stocks it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

